# Uber drivers in the News



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See this article and video by Kristen Henry about Uber drivers://www.news.com.au/finance/work...l/news-story/7f86ddb5528f9fe0d5d3e01d5d21e325.

First three paragraphs:

DRUG deals, abusive passengers, and a back seat full of glitter that takes weeks to get out are just some of the things Australian Uber drivers have to deal with.

While the app has transformed the way we travel - and the way some people work - there are challenges for the drivers.

Those of them based in Canberra get together monthly for a debrief lunch, where they discuss some of their more interesting passengers.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

This story has also made it to the 'Daily Mail': https://www.google.com.au/amp/www.d...ivers-reveal-worst-favourite-experiences.html.


----------

